# Looking through mom's belongings: Honeywell Visimatic 615



## skid2964 (May 19, 2008)

My mother died 6 years ago and I have just now brought myself to really look through some of her stored away boxes. 

I found an old Honeywell Visimatic 615

Anyone familiar with this camera? It appears to be of the "rangefinder" type. I assume those two little images in the viewfinder are supposed to merge when I actuate the lever behind the lens? That's not what is happening. They do not move, maybe something is broken.

The light meter works though!

My dad had an old Argus somewhere, I need to find it next!


----------



## Mitica100 (May 20, 2008)

That Visimatic might be made by the Petri Camera, a Japanese maker. Honeywell has put their name on a few other cameras made by Japanese manufacturers, such as Canon and Pentax. 

If the focusing lever is disengaged, you might want to see if some of the little screws that attach it to the rest of the lens are missing or lose.

Good luck.


----------



## alexkerhead (May 20, 2008)




----------



## Mitica100 (May 20, 2008)

This is one picture from the web:


----------

